# Good Turkey Huntin' Spot



## Blaze6784

Being new to Ohio, I thought I'd give turkey hunting a try this year. Problem is, I have no idea where to even think about hunting. I was wondering if anyone had any info on a possible location to hunt turkeys. Thanks in advanced.

Chris


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Private land is hard to find anymore. You didnt say where your from but the Mohican Forest and surrounding area is always a good place. I hunt there every year. Most of the state has a good Turkey Pop. today, so you will have no trouble finding public land. Hope this helps ya.


----------



## Blaze6784

STRONGPERSUADER,

I am in the Dayton area. I will definitely agree that finding private land is pretty dang hard. I guess I will try some public land down around this way.

Thanks.
Chris


----------



## CasualFisherman

Hey Blaze,
Welcome to Ohio! You live in about the worst area for Turkeys in Ohio. Most flocks around here are on Private land.(Yes I too am in the Dayton area) If you have to hunt close, I have seen some at Ceasars Creek but Paint Creek has a pretty good population. I have also seen a few around Cowan lake but there is not much land to hunt. I personally would make about an hour or two trip SE to more productive areas. I know Zeleski and Wayne National forests are good. I have no doubt that the populations will grow around here but they are still relatively sparse in these parts. Even the private lands I hunt have no Turkeys.


----------



## KWILSON512

Welcome Blaze,
I dont turkey hunt at all but I know I hear alot about Guernsey County from turkey hunters. I own land down there and have actually video taped flocks of 15-20 turkeys walking in kicking distance of my porch. I hunt in and around Salt Fork State Park and kick them up all the time. Good luck!


----------



## flypilot33

I don't hunt there but only because I have private land in southern Ohio but, CC state park has a lot of public hunting and there are turkeys up around the north end of the lake where the creek empties into the lake. I have seen and heard them up there. I know of people who have shot them there also. They are not as thick in there as they are in south eastern ohio but they are there.


----------



## InlandKid

anyone know if spencer has any turkeys? it's the only place i know of for public hunting around me and figured i'd give it a shot this spring.


----------



## kingodawg

InlandKid said:


> anyone know if spencer has any turkeys? it's the only place i know of for public hunting around me and figured i'd give it a shot this spring.


 Inland,


I am right down the road from you on the West side of Cleveland and have hunted Spencer a few times and fished there a few times too. There maybe some there at times but I dont think there are any wild turkey at Spencer to speak of. Right down the road though there is turkey at Wellington. Also if you jump on I 480 and head out to Geauga county Hambden Orchard has nice hunting for just about everything. Hambden Orchard is actually the same distance for us as Spencer is. It is pretty near Chardon.

KING


----------

